# Common vacuum leak areas?



## VR1POWER (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey guys

I just picked up a new S4 this past month and having issues with a misfire that I can't seem to figure out. I'm wondering if there are more common areas to look for vac leaks than others? I've replaced and checked the following. ICMs,coils,compression good at 150, new spark plugs, I feel like I've covered most bases but can't seem to get rid of my p0300 code and 5 cyl codes.Any ideas to help a newbie along? It's mostly dominant at idle but cruises fine...thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

